# Fresh Local Halibut



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Halibut season is open here on the Wa coast..Fresh off the boat $8 lb whole fish. 
38 lb on the table. It's going to be some good eating.


----------



## kronin323 (Apr 11, 2018)

chefbuba said:


> View attachment 65252
> Halibut season is open here on the Wa coast..Fresh off the boat $8 lb whole fish.
> 38 lb on the table. It's going to be some good eating.


What are your plans?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yum. Lucky boy... you, not the halibut.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

kronin323 said:


> What are your plans?


Nothing fancy. Pan roasted, lemon, garlic, capers, butter or on the grill over wood with a rub of olive oil, garlic, Dijon, s&p and fresh basil. Good stuff.


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

chefbuba said:


> Nothing fancy. Pan roasted, lemon, garlic, capers, butter or on the grill over wood with a rub of olive oil, garlic, Dijon, s&p and fresh basil. Good stuff.


Pefect. 
I love halibut - my cousin was a commercial fisherman with a halibut license. Those were the days.
I'd take a piece of halibut over steak any day.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Lovely! Halibut has the best carcass for fish bouillion.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

This reminded me of one of the best halibut dishes I've ever had. It was "scalibut" at GW Fins in New Orleans.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A few years back I was in Port Angeles in the Olympic Peninsula on the first day of halibut season. Man it was a busy place. I love halibut. I use everything, the cheeks, the trim, the bones...nothing goes to waste.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Lovely fish!
Bet you are going to be eating well @chefbuba


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

chefross said:


> A few years back I was in Port Angeles in the Olympic Peninsula on the first day of halibut season. Man it was a busy place. I love halibut. I use everything, the cheeks, the trim, the bones...nothing goes to waste.


Chef snack. Wish there were more than two cheeks on a fish.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I just got a 30lb-er in to the restaurant a few days ago. I always keep the cheeks to myself and cook them as a snack...the best. Made a nice fumet and I might take the trim, smoke it and make a nice chowder from that. 

A bit of a tangent, but if you can ever get your hands on skate cheeks, they are amazing. Better than the wings.


----------

